# Willow Springs Racing on the Shelby/Minarelli mutant



## bairdco (May 6, 2018)

Just got back from a weekend of racing on the Willow Springs kart track. 90° temps, very slight winds, and a bumpy, cracked up track.

My chopped up Shelby airflow with a 70's minarelli V1 moped motor blasted me into 2nd place in the 8hp midrange class, and 3rd place in the unlimited (8+hp) class.

There were only 2 bikes (and riders) that were faster than me. One is a 212cc predator motorized Felt bike with 25hp, and the other is an awesome home built contraption that looks like an early board tracker with a slightly less powerful 212cc predator. 

Willow has no big straights, so it's all about the corners.

I out cornered a monster bike running a 150cc racing kart motor, which would eat me alive on a bigger track, but he couldn't hang with me in the tight turns.

No crashes, no breakdowns, nothing but fun times.

I'll post some race pics when I get them...


----------



## Thurman (May 6, 2018)

Nice job on that motor Baird.


----------



## bairdco (May 14, 2018)

Here's a few boring photos


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2018)

bairdco said:


> Here's a few boring photos
> 
> View attachment 806952
> View attachment 806953
> View attachment 806954



That's really cool. I have a late 50s or early 60s Bartali moped with a Minarelli engine, like yours but earlier model.


----------

